# Weekend Smallmouth



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Finally got some decent weather this last weekend and hit a couple of our favorite Smallmouth haunts....This is how it started, my son caught this one while I was parking the truck and trailer...hadn't even left the boat ramp yet.










Now, to say the fishing was hot is an understatement...this is just one of around 40 we caught on Sunday morning...notice the Bass-A-Matic Jr., it was the hot bait of the day...










Late that afternoon and on another lake, this pig was worth showing you...22" long and 15" girth...over 6lbs. Didn't come on the home made bait however...Zoom Fluke, White Ice!










Now I really have the fever....

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone that doesn't take advantage of the opportunity to pick up one of those Bass-a-matics is really missing something. That is one hot bass bait.

Looks like you had a fine day with your son, Rod. I think I should reverse our plans next year.

I notice your boat is MacGyvered nicely too...rod holders at the fore. Very slick.

Those are some serious hogs. Its giving me the smallmouth fever too.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Green with envy...crystal clear lake, no rain or wind, day on the water with your son and big fish...I am green with envy!!! Very nice...I need to get up north to fish that kind of water.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice Rod, that last one in the last pic looks like a football! I don't see how you can call those "smallmouth" it looks like you could stick your fist in that things mouth,lol.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Rod!!!!!!!!! that is sweet. That bottom one is huge. I can't believe how green the middle one is. That is funny your son caught one efore even leaving the dock. 

Your water is super clear up there. I love it. 

You are really hooked for sure on the little cranks. You make some incredible lures and the painting is off the hook!!!!!!!!!!!

Like Vince said.......... I love the rod rack idea. You got me thinking!

John


----------

